# portmanager -u



## Maisondouf (Jun 9, 2012)

Fortunat*e*ly, I have only 650 packages on my new 9.0 installation. I followed the update procedure with:

```
portsnap fetch
portsnap extract
portmanager -u
```

I started it at 22h00, now it's 00h15 and my eyes want to sleep. I remember doing the same thing with 8.2, but I don't remember it was so long! Is there an option for portmanager to avoid questions during update? Something like -y perhaps?


----------



## jnbek (Jun 10, 2012)

*Y*ou could check the man page


----------



## UNIXgod (Jun 10, 2012)

Maisondouf said:
			
		

> Fortunat*e*ly, I have only 650 packages on my new 9.0 installation. I followed the update procedure with:
> 
> ```
> portsnap fetch
> ...



This can be controlled by portmaster's rc file. Another option would be to pipe yes(1) to portmaster.


----------



## Maisondouf (Jun 10, 2012)

jnbek said:
			
		

> *Y*ou could check the man page



Indeed, I had done, but as I run portmanager in a Gnome terminal, all the packages which need  some answer about options, open a text window with a list to be checked and to be validated by clicking "yes". The command line options of portmanager do not allow to do this.

I do try this directly after booting, before launching *startx*.

Thanks.


----------



## Maisondouf (Jun 10, 2012)

As this command has the same effect without X running, I stopped it and I decided to format the partition, re-install FreeBSD from my USB stick and promise that I will never try to upgrade anything :lol:


----------

